# New to me Yamaha



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 2, 2012)

Always wanted one of these, finally did it. Introducing the new/old 1973 Yamaha RD-350 two stroke, 3388 act. miles

View attachment 227059


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 2, 2012)

Remember to lean forward when you go WOT, to keep the front wheel on the ground.


----------



## greendohn (Mar 2, 2012)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Always wanted one of these, finally did it. Introducing the new/old 1973 Yamaha RD-350 two stroke, 3388 act. miles
> 
> View attachment 227059



SSSSWEEET!!!! love them old rice grinders., never owned one, but i like 'em.

and a delicious beer on the counter...life is good.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Mar 2, 2012)

My father has a 1976 250 but it is yellow and black. I had a 1972 360 single and had to sell it after it jammed up my leg on starter kickback. 
Watch the oil injection pump on it. We ended up using mixed gas as the injector never did work very well. I removed the pump and blocked the ports on the cylinders.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 2, 2012)

psuiewalsh said:


> My father has a 1976 250 but it is yellow and black. I had a 1972 360 single and had to sell it after it jammed up my leg on starter kickback.
> Watch the oil injection pump on it. We ended up using mixed gas as the injector never did work very well. I removed the pump and blocked the ports on the cylinders.



Good to know. This has not been run for several years, the "intermediate" owner (I'm the 2nd owner "of record") rebuilt the carbs, but i'm going to do a premix just in case of that. An old friend from H.S. who became the local Yamaha god will do the final tweaking once it lives again...Have not been ito it much yet other than cleaning the spooge left over in the gas tank from an aborted attempt to put the Eastwood tank liner goo in it, how did you block the oil injection ports?

BTW, still has the original Dunlop rubber on it.


----------



## fubar2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Gring ding ding ding bingi bingi bingi.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Mar 2, 2012)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Good to know. This has not been run for several years, the "intermediate" owner (I'm the 2nd owner "of record") rebuilt the carbs, but i'm going to do a premix just in case of that. An old friend from H.S. who became the local Yamaha god will do the final tweaking once it lives again...Have not been ito it much yet other than cleaning the spooge left over in the gas tank from an aborted attempt to put the Eastwood tank liner goo in it, how did you block the oil injection ports?
> 
> BTW, still has the original Dunlop rubber on it.



I think on that one they were banjo style with brass washers. We removed the oil hose end and tightened them down. I think under the oil pump there was a nylon gear and just removed it and put the pump back on. 

One of my neighbors growing up had a 400 version. That bike was crazy. The synthetic oil made a funky smell too. 

I do not know if you have had the baffles out of the mufflers but they were pretty plugged to from the old oil mix


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 2, 2012)

psuiewalsh said:


> I think on that one they were banjo style with brass washers. We removed the oil hose end and tightened them down. I think under the oil pump there was a nylon gear and just removed it and put the pump back on.
> 
> One of my neighbors growing up had a 400 version. That bike was crazy. The synthetic oil made a funky smell too.
> 
> I do not know if you have had the baffles out of the mufflers but they were pretty plugged to from the old oil mix



Factory baffles are still in it


----------



## mesupra (Mar 2, 2012)

Cool Thread. I just picked up a Yamaha BW200 Big Wheel. Kinda cool bike actually traded a chainsaw for it. I have the motor apart on the bench and plan on a full rebuild. 

FYI I don't recommend EVER using an easy out, broke one off in the head trying to remove the exhaust. Pretty much impossible to drill an easy out. I would recommend drilling and tapping, would have saved me about 2 hours.


----------



## Fifelaker (Mar 2, 2012)

I had a 71' RD350 I put Denco pipes on it Quick it was. I also removed the auto oiler and ran premix.I had that bike in 75' so I don't recall how I did it so no help on that. I alway's said there was no throttle but a trigger instead.


----------

